# Piriformis Syndrome



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't sleep so thought I'd have a rant!!

About 10 years ago my wife Julie was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis, touch wood so far it has not progressed much and she (up to about 9 weeks ago) has been leading a relatively "normal" life.
About 9 weeks ago we had a few days away in the van and on our return she had some work to catch up on (she"s an accountant) which involved her sitting at her desk for approx 12 hours. The next day she had a pain in her right buttock (no, that's not me I'm the right pain in the buttock) which resulted in her not being able to sit down. Julie being Julie she did nothing for two weeks and eventually went to see Dr Papodom, he prescribed pain killers and said it will sort itself out in a few weeks, it didn't and we decided to see an osteopath which in hindsight was probably a mistake as this seemed to exacerbate the problem.
Went back to the doctors and Dr Byriani gave her stronger pain killers and said it will sort itself out in a few weeks, it didn't.
By now Julie had not sat down for 5 weeks, she couldn't travel of more than 5 minutes in the car and was so tired she was going to bed at 7.00pm most nights. The effect on our lives cannot be over emphasised! 
Back to the doctors, Dr Peshwari prescribed more pain killers and said it will sort itself out in a few weeks, it didn't. 
The next visit to the doctors was with Dr Peshwari again! amazing! He decided to send Julie for an MRI scan on her lower lumbar region, this was not where the pain was emanating from, but what do we know?
The result of this scan was negative and Julie is going to see Dr Peshwari again this morning and he says he is going to refer her to a specialist at the Hospital.
While all this has been going on we have obviously been looking on the internet (i know,I know) and we are 90% sure that her problem is not the MS but a problem with the Piriformis Muscle in her buttock, we think that sitting on her bum for 12 hours has caused the muscle to go into spasm and it is squeezing the Sciatic nerve which is creating all her problems.
My question is, does anyone out there have any knowledge of this and if so are there any cures?
Today is 9 weeks since Julie has been able to sit down, I'm sure that if she was unable to stand the doctors would have given the problem more "weight", it's unbelievably frustrating!!!

Rant Over

Mel.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, I had a similar thing and went to see a Bowen therapist after someone told me about their experience. All I can say is it worked for me. Its hard to explain what they do, so I would suggest looking it up on the net, and I was sceptical but I thought what have I got to lose I'd tried everything else , and it worked, it took three sessions. It was a very relaxing experience.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

"If" it is piriformis syndrome then one of the methods to try to resolve it is sit on a golf ball, or a suitably similar small hard object, so it presses against the pain area - that way it provides a deep massage and the PS will eventually ease.

PS is a common condition in runners when the glute muscles overtighten and impact on the nerve. I've had it in the past when running and it came on very quickly and brought me to a sudden painful stop. The golf ball suggestion is uncomfy on it's own but does seem to work but don't expect an instant result.

the alternative is for you to deep massage your wife's buttock using your thumbs and work the area - she will complain but why not give it a go?? just expect to get thumped at times when you work the sore spot! :lol:


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks fatbuddha,
Already tried that and got the black eye to prove it.
Julie saw Dr Peshwari this morning and he has now referred her to a specialist at Norfolk & Norwich Hospital, that will probably take another 3-4 weeks to come through, meanwhile Julie is still unable to sit!! 
In the meantime she is going to see a physiotherapist that has been recommended on Friday, fingers crossed!
I'm just going down to my shed to sort out a golf ball :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I would suggest that you tell the Physio that your wife has a vicious punch...... :wink: 

PS is a true pain in the arris condition - hope she gets it sorted....


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatbuddha,
This golf ball thingy...... do you sit on it on a hard surface or on something like an armchair???

Rgds Mel.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An amazing coincidence. I've just been talking to my next door neighbour. He's had back trouble for a few weeks now and nothing so far has given relief. Yesterday he was diagnosed with piriformis syndrome.

This morning I'd never heard of it before and this afternoon I know two people who've been diagnosed with it !

He's a keen golfer so will go and tell him about the golf ball treatment.

I hope your wife recovers quickly. Sciatica pain is no joke.

G


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> This golf ball thingy...... do you sit on it on a hard surface or on something like an armchair???


apologies for the delayed reply - on a hard surface so it puts some real pressure on the spot. you won't get that with a soft armchair.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mel... this might not be possible with your specialist but, if you ring the secretary of the person concerned and can arrange to have the initial consultation with them on a private basis, you will then be able to see them much more quickly. Most have a NHS clinic and, at other times, a private clinic. If he does not do private work then mention that your wife can be available at short notice to come in following a cancellation. Again, this sometimes speeds up the process considerably.

There will obviously be a cost fora private consulatation but you can then have the follow- up treatment via the NHS and, the less time your wife is in pain and taking pain-killers, the better. The costs should be set down somewhere online, for that hospital.

G


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My dog was diagnosed with this condition too!
A physiotherapist and acupuncture cured her but it did take a long time. The physio released the tension and the acupuncture kept it free. We still go at six week intervals to keep her freed up.

In my experience (with other problems) a NHS physio will want a proper diagnosis before doing much work on the problem. A private physio is much more likely to be effective and I cannot recommend Park Physiotherapy http://www.parkphysiotherapy.co.uk/ too highly. They are in Norfolk


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All,
Thank you for your advice, Julie is seeing a private physiotherapist on Friday morning so fingers crossed she might see some improvement.
She was due to go to Sorrento on Saturday week with her mum and sister but that has had to be cancelled, she wouldn't be able to sit in the car for the trip to the airport, let alone sit on a plane for 3 hours!
We are keeping our hopes up for our trip to the south of France in the van at the end of June.
Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick update, Julie is still unable to sit for more than 15-20 minutes at a time, it is now coming up to 17 weeks since she has been able to sit, we have had to cancel the South of France holiday.
The "specialist" was absolutely useless and told her it would sort itself out in time ?????
We are sure that the problem is the Piriformis Muscle and her physio agrees and she is still receiving treatment there.
Tried the golf ball but no help unfortunately, any other suggestions would be gratefully received.
Grizzly I will PM you.

Mel.


----------

